# First CZ



## aquagear (Dec 31, 2014)

New to the forum, and new to CZ pistols. I just picked up a CZ 75 b Omega, my only regret is not getting one sooner. Any tips on what to do and not to do on break in. I have already had it at the range and love the way it shoots, this one is a real keeper.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought my CZ 75B Omega last year and I agree... it is a keeper. Very accurate and a great feeling gun. It doesn't live in my carry stable because I much prefer DAO designs over a DA, plus it is heavier and large than what I do carry. But is not to say I would be hesitant to use it if needed.

One thing I did before I took it to the range was to improve the nearly horrible trigger, as in heavy. I installed a 13-pound hammer spring to replace the factory 20-pound unit and what a difference. I highly recommend this simple mod to make a really good gun just that much better.

And BTW, welcome aboard. We're pleased to have you with us.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Whatever you do, keep it away from other CZs, they breed like rabbits.

Many people even claim that, like rabbits, there is no such thing as ONE CZ!


----------



## aquagear (Dec 31, 2014)

I have already ordered a new main spring. I have run about 200 rounds through it, and the trigger is getting smoother with use. I have an IDPA match next weekend, will give her a good workout and see how I do with it in a competition.



SouthernBoy said:


> I bought my CZ 75B Omega last year and I agree... it is a keeper. Very accurate and a great feeling gun. It doesn't live in my carry stable because I much prefer DAO designs over a DA, plus it is heavier and large than what I do carry. But is not to say I would be hesitant to use it if needed.
> 
> One thing I did before I took it to the range was to improve the nearly horrible trigger, as in heavy. I installed a 13-pound hammer spring to replace the factory 20-pound unit and what a difference. I highly recommend this simple mod to make a really good gun just that much better.
> 
> And BTW, welcome aboard. We're pleased to have you with us.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

This might be more than you are looking for. But if you are already shooting IDPA, this is the kind of thing you should be thinking of.

CZ Tuning 101 with Professor Atlas - CZ - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!

The trigger he is working on isn't an Omega. But I'm sure you can find similar info on an Omega. Also, some of what he does carries over.

You might also want to talk to David at Cajun Gun Works or Stuart at CZ Custom.


----------



## aquagear (Dec 31, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> This might be more than you are looking for. But if you are already shooting IDPA, this is the kind of thing you should be thinking of.
> 
> CZ Tuning 101 with Professor Atlas - CZ - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I removed the sear and cleaned up all the contact surfaces with an ultra fine ceramic stone polish only. I also cleaned up the firing pin block. Afterwords using a snap cap dry fired it 50 times in both single and double action. The single action is much more crisp (no grit) the double action is still heavy, but smooth. I am still waiting on the 15 lb hammer spring, that should improve the double action more.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

15 's probably the right spring. With a 13#, my CZ didn't pop 2 of 100 CCI primers.


----------



## aquagear (Dec 31, 2014)

Smitty79 said:


> 15 's probably the right spring. With a 13#, my CZ didn't pop 2 of 100 CCI primers.


Thanks
I did a little research and found that some people had trouble with the 13lb spring. Right now with the clean up work i did the trigger breaks at a clean 4lbs, the lighter spring won't do much for the single action but should help the double action.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I installed a 13-pound hammer spring in my CZ 75B Omega about a week after I got the gun last spring. It doesn't have too many rounds through it and so far it has never failed to ignite a primer (all rounds fired have been reloads from a west coast supplier).


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Good luck with your CZ pistol. I never owned one I didn't love.


----------



## aquagear (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback, still have not gotten the 15lb spring yet. I checked the single action it breaks at a clean 4 lbs, the double action is heavy but smooth as silk. Going to give her a run at my IDPA match this weekend, range report to follow.:smt068


----------

